# Is this tank a good tank? Noob question.



## abuca (Nov 4, 2013)

I am looking into a fish tank for christmas, and I have came to this tank.

Amazon.com: Aquarius Aq15005 Aquarius 5 Rounded 5-Gallon Aquarium Kit: Pet Supplies


I would like to buy a pleco or other sucker fish, and a couple of guppys. Is that enough gallons? Also, does this tank come with everything I would need for a fishtank? Besides food of course.


----------



## abuca (Nov 4, 2013)

Also, if there is another tank anyone could recomend me that is semi-cheap, that would be nice. I also need it to be smallish as I have no space nor am I experienced.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Plecos get large. They are absolutely inappropriate for a tiny tank. They also need driftwood, which you'd have trouble fitting into a tank of this size. Plecos need something 2 feet long as a bare minimum, like a 20g or bigger (and that's a Bristlenose Pleco, a common type, other types of plecos can grow to a foot long!). Plecos also produce so much waste that you would not be able to maintain this tank. Forget the pleco, ASAP.

So, here is a site that everyone here will recommend to you for figuring out what you can keep. You can select the size of your tank, then try adding some of the fish you like.
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

If you try adding even two guppies to a 5g, the site is going to scream that you're overstocked. Guppies are also livebearers meaning they are going to have babies. Honestly this tank is really too small to keep much of anything 

Try a 10g, minimum (which is still too small for a pleco)

Also it's worth noting that a smaller tank is much harder to maintain the water quality. As a novice you will have an easier time the bigger you go. If you can start with a 20g, that is going to be far easier than a 5g.
Also, again, I don't know what you can even keep in a 5g. Maybe one betta? They are pretty fish


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

5g with one Betta at Aqadvisor

5g with one betta splendens. You will need to keep very careful tabs on your water quality with a 5g.

Other people on here are going to tell you that if you can't afford bigger, to save your money until you can rather than get a 5g.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Petco has sales occasionally with tanks where the tank itself is $1/gallon, so you can pick up a 20g for $20. Now this doesn't have the accessories you need - you'll need a hang on back filter, a thermometer, a hood, and other stuff. But you can bring in the whole setup under $100

You should also try looking on Craigslist in your area. I see CL ads for smallish 20g tanks ALL THE TIME around here and people will usually sell a full setup including filter, heater etc.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Cragislist example

Full setup for $60
Check in your area for stuff like this. That will be the cheapest way to get a tank that's worth a damn (over 5g)


----------



## mrsprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I would suggest getting yourself all new equipment for the simple reason that if you buy used, you will have to compromise somewhere. For example, that last setup that was posted included 2 under-rated filters as opposed to 1 properly rated filter, taking up more space. It didn't include a proper hood. One of the bulbs in the striplight was missing. This is typical of used aquarium packages. 

Here's what I'd suggest. Start with a good filter. An Aquaclear 30. Hagen Aquaclear Power Filter - 30

Get a 15 or 20 gallon aquarium. They are 24x12" footprint. This will allow you to keep a bushynose pleco, and a number of guppies. Platys are cuter though, and are related to guppies. You might want to consider those too. 

Get a cheap fluorescent plastic hood. This will run you about $40-50 for a decent one.
If you want nice looks, get a glass top and a seperate 24" striplight. 
If you want to go el-cheapo on the hood, get a dual bulb incandescant plastic hood, and buy two high wattage CFL (the twisty looking screw in bulbs) bulbs for it.

Get regular gravel. Estes makes some amazing quality stuff and they have it at Big Al's. No sharp edges. Choose a darker shade, as it makes fish show darker colors vs light colored substrate.

Get a decent heater. An example would be an Eheim Jager heater. Get a heater rated
for your tank. For a 15 gal a 50W should be fine.
Eheim Jager TruTemp Submersible Heater - 50 W

For a 20 gal, consider a 100W heater.

Get a gravel cleaner (a large diameter plastic tube connected to a long hose).

Get a big bucket.

Get dechlorinator. Seachem PRIME is my favourite. Follow the instructions.

Set everything up (I suggest running 2 sponges+the biomedia in the filter. No carbon.)
and dechlorinate the water. Now, either add existing live filter media (ie, you got a big filter sponge from a friend's established tank), or cycle the tank. Cycling the tank will be slower. There is a fishless cycling article on this forum. 

If you manage to get a good amount of live filter media, and put that in your filter, you can start out with a few fish right away, and they will be supported by that media. 

That's all you need to know for now. Once you get the tank set up and you have more questions people can help you like how when and why do you do water changes? How and when do you maintain the filter? How do you clean the gravel? Etc.


----------



## abuca (Nov 4, 2013)

wow, This got more attention I would thought it would. Thanks guys, I definetly ruled the pleco out. I might get a bigger tank, or just go with a single beta/guppy/goldfish or something of that kind. Also, do any of those fish need companions, or are there better fish I could acquire? Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

NO GOLDFISH!They are like plecos;they get large and create lots of waste.Be it betta or guppy both would prefer heat and filters.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

Listen to mrsprinkles, that is good advice. I'm a one year veteran (?) and I have a 29G tank which I thought would be a great starter in my situation. I now find I wish I had gone for something around 50 to 60G which would still physically fit in my home. I'm now trying to figure out how to replace the 29 and still have space to live.


----------



## shadesofviolet (Sep 21, 2011)

you could do a clown pleco. They still need wood, but you can find small pieces at the pet store for under $10. Super cute.... if/when you see them. Get a 20 gal, filter, heater, light, and a few guppies. They are super interactive and breed like crazy. Lots of colour too. make sure your females greatly outnumber your males even though the males are the pretty ones. And then when you start to get algae you can get a couple apple snails! they are a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

If you go for the 20 gal tank, get a 20 long, rather than 20 high. And if you decide on live bearers like guppies, get all males. You can have a really pretty tank with all male guppies for the upper portion, and some dwarf cories for the bottom - look at habrosus cories, one of my favorites. You can add 6 - 8 male guppies and 6 habrosus. Throw in a couple of amano shrimp for something different and you're good to go. But do a fishless cycle first.


----------

